# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  شرح طريقة تغيير الخط العربي لجهاز HTC One X

## mohamed73

شرح طريقة تغيير الخط العربي لجهاز HTC One X 
مقدمة:
عند شراء جهاز HTC One X الأوروبي يأتي ضمن الجهاز خط عربي واحد وهو خط  النسخ العادي بينما في نسخة الشرق الأوسط يتوفر خط النسخ بشكليه (العادي  والثقيل) والخط الكوفي بشكليه (العادي والثقيل) 
صورة للجهاز بخط النسخ الرسمي:   
صورة للجهاز بخط الكوفي الرسمي:    
أسماء ملفات الخطوط العربية الرسمية هي:
لكل من نسخة الشرق الأوسط والنسخة الأوروبية:
DroidNaskh-Regular.ttf   (النسخ العادي)
ثلاثة خطوط إضافية خاصة بنسخة الشرق الأوسط فقط:
DroidNaskh-Bold.ttf   (النسخ الثقيل)
DroidKufi-Regular.ttf   (الكوفي العادي)
DroidKufi-Bold.ttf   (الكوفي الثقيل) 
وجميعها توجد داخل المجلد /system/fonts/ 
=====  الطريقة باختصار شديد:
1- بعد الحصول على ملف الخط الجديد بصيغة TTF غير اسم الملف إلى  DroidNaskh-Regular.ttf إذا كان جهازك أوروبي أو غير اسمه إلى  DroidKufi-Regular.ttf إذا كان لديك نسخة الشرق الأوسط
2 - انقل الخط الجديد إلى جهازك ووضعه داخل المجلد /system/fonts/ بدلاً من الخط الموجود بنفس الاسم
3- أعد تشغيل الجهاز 
هذا باختصار.. ولمعرفة الخطوات بالتفصيل تابع ما يلي: 
=====  أولاً: متطلبات يجب عملها قبل تغيير الخط 
أ- يجب فتح البوت لودر للجهاز. الطريقة هنا:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ب- بعد فتح البوت لودر يجب عمل روت للجهاز. الطريقة هنا:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ثانياً: خطوات تغيير الخط 
1- تنزيل تطبيق ES File Explorer من سوق Play وهو تطبيق مجاني لاستعراض وإدارة الملفات: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2- الحصول على ملف الخط الجديد الذي تريد استخدامه على أن يكون بصيغة TTF  وتوجد مجموعة كبيرة من الخطوط العربية المميزة يمكنكم اختيار ما يعجبكم  منها وضعتها في موضوع مستقل على الرابط التالي: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
3- غير اسم ملف الخط الجديد إلى الاسم المطابق له على جهازك. مثلاً إذا كان  لديك النسخة الأوروبية تغير اسم الخط إلى DroidNaskh-Regular.ttf وإذا  كانت لديك نسخة الشرق الأوسط تغير اسم الخط إلى DroidKufi-Regular.ttf 
4- انقل ملف الخط الجديد من الكمبيوتر إلى الجهاز وضعه مؤقتاً في أي مجلد (مثلاً Download) 
5- شغل تطبيق ES File Explorer واضغط النقاط الثلاث بالأسفل ثم اضغط Settings للدخول إلى إعدادات التطبيق 
6- ضع إشارة صح على الخيار Root Explorer وعندما تظهر رسالة التنبيه اضغط Yes ثم عندما تظهر رسالة إعطاء الترخيص للتطبيق اضغط Grant       
7- ضع إشارة صح على الخيار Mount File System    
8- الآن اضغط زر العودة للعودة إلى نافذة التطبيق التي تحتوي على المجلدات 
9- افتح المجلد الذي وضعت فيه ملف الخط الجديد مؤقتاً (مثلاً مجلد Download)    
10- اضغط باستمرار على ملف الخط الجديد وعند ظهور القائمة اضغط Copy 
11- الآن اضغط Favorites (النجمة الزرقاء بالأعلى) 
12- عند ظهور النافذة الصغيرة اضغط على علامة الشرطة المائلة /    
13- افتح المجلد system 
14- افتح المجلد fonts 
15- اضغط على أيقونة القائمة المنسدلة الظاهرة أسفل الشاشة    
16- اضغط على اسم الملف الظاهر بالقائمة المنسدلة 
17- عند ظهور رسالة لتأكيد وضع الملف الجديد فوق القديم اضغط OK    
18- الآن أغلق تطبيق ES File Explorer 
19- أعد تشغيل الجهاز واستمتع بالخط الجديد  
وهذه صورة للجهاز مع خط ياقوت الخفيف:    
وصورة أخرى مع ياقوت الثقيل:    ملاحظة:
 تم وضع ملفات الخطوط العربية الرسمية في هدا الرابط احتياطاً لمن فقدها ورغب فيما بعد في استعادتها مرة أخرى.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## One X

مشكور وجزاك الله خير

----------


## azx181

شكراً جزيلاً ع الشرح المتميز

----------


## raul4929

thankssssssssssssssss

----------


## waheedhammam

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## messi100

رووووعه وشكرا على المجهود

----------

